# Chippewa Lake Pike Info



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a buddy that lives on Chippewa and he has a pontoon boat. He is a huge channel cat fisherman and bass fisherman. He said he sees pike in the lake all the time but never trys to catch them. Anyone wanna help me out on catching them? Any info would be greatly appreciated. 

P.s. I know for sure there is pike in there, my chief on the fd used to catch them in the inlet on night crawlers and my park ranger buddy see's people catch them in there.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Any Info? PM me if you have too. 

They just put the boat ramp up this year also.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Maybe use a chub or shiner under a bobber and cast some spinnerbaits or something? I don't know, just some ideas, I only caught 5 pike in my life, but have never targeted them before so I don't know much.


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

We kill em on Johnson silver minnows in Canada. It's a type of weedless spoon. They go crazy over them 


**Fish all day, every day**


----------

